# Remotely enabling file and printer sharing



## mohanty1942 (May 10, 2011)

I have WinXPSP3. My friend has also WinXPSP3.Both are on the same network switch.I know my frined's admin pw and ip address.Both PCs are not part of any domain. 

my frined's file and printer sharing is off and windows firewall is ON. I can't get ping reply from him. I think i can get ping reply only after enabling file and printer sharing on his machine.

Can i do this (enabling F&PS) on my friends machine remotely from my machine ?


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 10, 2011)

wondering why cant u just ask him to enable fire and printer sharing ?


----------



## mohanty1942 (May 11, 2011)

@Rajesh345 : This is not the reply to my question . If you don't know the answer pls don't divert towards other things. 
I need to achieve this remotely because this is required often in some situations where we don't have physical access to all systems.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 11, 2011)

mohanty1942 said:


> @Rajesh345 : This is not the reply to my question . If you don't know the answer pls don't divert towards other things.
> I need to achieve this remotely because this is required often in some situations where we don't have physical access to all systems.





acc to me there is 2 way to accomplish this 

Telnet  : But u need to enable telnet service on both pc;s and add exclusion in firewall

Remote Desktop : U need to enable in comp PRoperties and exclude again 


others : 3rd party software    like teamspeak  (unlike remote desktop , when u connect pc2  it wont go to switch user mode


BUT  alll these applications need to b configed  , so u need to physically access PC2  AT LEAST once


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 11, 2011)

tell your friend to download and run this and tell the u/s and pwd

you download this 

connect !!


----------



## mohanty1942 (May 11, 2011)

@arpanmukherjee1 : I know teamviewer and other remote control software. 
Mine purpose is to :- not to go physically or ask somebody to do some type of enable at the remote PC. Just i want to have the access on that default installed machine from my end without doing anything on that end.

All i have is remote machine's ip and admin PW.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 11, 2011)

you have to open a port on the machine to ping to the remote machine.
do a fast port scan to find open ports. 

then run PsExec. download + usage
OR
Using the command-line connection tool Plink

if you say that it is a bare machine you are trying to connect (with no service running), 
you might want to visit the computer atleast once


----------



## manna8u (Jun 22, 2011)

Mohanty1942 first u turn off the firewall than by going to MY COMPUTER property turn on the remote desktop and click OK.Now as u said u know IP and password of ur frd,if he allows u can access remotely n share folder ,but remote desktop only will work if ur r in same network.


----------

